# Interest in Trying Cutco Chefs Knife?



## skiajl6297

I know this isn't your typical passaround topic, but I was wondering if any members would be interested in trying out a Cutco chefs knife, even if just for kicks? If enough interest, I'm glad to do a passaround, or short term trade. (I am hoping to get some more experience with J Knives, partiuclarly laser gyutos and/or Nakiris.)


----------



## WildBoar

Where in MD are you? If you are not too far from Alexandria I'll let you borrow a gyuto or two to play with. And you don't even need to leave the Cutco for collateral.


----------



## Jmadams13

Same here. If your in the northern part of the state, I'm up in Hanover pa. We could work something out. The Cutco handles scare me, lol. No need for a trade, I'd be fine doing a loaner or something.


----------



## skiajl6297

Thanks gents! Montgomery county, but work in West End DC near Georgetown. Wild - PM coming your way. Jmadams - PM coming your way too. 

Will keep this going to see if anyone does want to actually try Cutco. :eyebrow: (It's not that bad, promise.)


----------



## Jmadams13

I got your pm, I'll see what I got that fits what you want to try. An I have a cutco meat cleaver. Used it once, put it away, been away for 7 years, lol. Never again, hehe. I'll PM you when I get home and look


----------

